# Generator ?



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with you.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

As long as the line side wiring was not modified the local yahoo should not be questioning the UL listing of the equipment. The Genset OEM paid a lot of money to get it UL listed and their testing way exceeds what a most AHJ’s could ever do or even want to do due to the issue associated with liability.

Also you may high temperature motor lead wire on the line side of the breaker. It could be rated anywhere up to 200 C. See if you can read the markings on the wire……


----------

